# Attaching table top to frame



## daviddoria (Dec 18, 2007)

I found a nice article on a few ways of attaching a table's top to its frame:
http://www.finewoodworking.com/pages/w00173.asp

It seems with all of these methods that if you lift the table (with a friend, one on each end type of a thing) by grabbing the overhanging part of the top that you will be putting all of the weight of the frame on a few screws (parallel with the long axis of the screw). Won't that potentially "strip/pull" the screws out of the top?

Is this worry unfounded? Or is there a different way to join the top to the frame so that the pressure of lifting it is not put on the screw threads?

Thanks,

David


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

What you are describing can happen but it's not worth worring about. With the skirt of the table having a screw about every foot has sufficient strength to lift the base of the table with it.


----------

